# Bay Kings????



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone seeing any big king action in the bay yet?


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

Nope. Too much brown water right now


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

They’re there......


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

1 good cold snap and it will be game on. Big bait under a balloon

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> They’re there......


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

SurfRidr said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


Bay kings show up Every year late August, not in the numbers that October will bring, but they’re there. Caught a 52# on August 4 off the old Bayfront Auditorium years ago, and a few days later a 44# off the old sea wall where the ball park is now. A little surface “brown water” isn’t going to run em out. (Insert eye rolling emoji here if you’d like)


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Bay kings show up Every year late August, not in the numbers that October will bring, but they’re there. Caught a 52# on August 4 off the old Bayfront Auditorium years ago, and a few days later a 44# off the old sea wall where the ball park is now. A little surface “brown water” isn’t going to run em out. (Insert eye rolling emoji here if you’d like)


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

He'll, I didn't get any last year off Palafox running live hardtails and live silver mullet...BUT....i did have the same little shark eat 4 balloons one day...not the bait...he ate my balloons.

:blink:


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> Bay kings show up Every year late August, not in the numbers that October will bring, but they’re there. Caught a 52# on August 4 off the old Bayfront Auditorium years ago, and a few days later a 44# off the old sea wall where the ball park is now. A little surface “brown water” isn’t going to run em out. (Insert eye rolling emoji here if you’d like)


I believe you. I just like seeing pictures of big kings, especially in the bay! :yes:


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm sure they are here. But they aren't here in numbers worth targeting. You will know when they are here. Photos will be poping up everywhere.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Definitely should be here by now, but the bay has a lot of freshwater in it.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Kings usually make their run when the big menhaden start out of the bayous.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

When is the king of the bay tournament?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

